# National Garden Gift Vouchers



## aperry1958 (7 Apr 2011)

After being bought a load of these for my birthday to spend at my local garden center on aquarium plants, i find that the center has sold me non aquatic ones so i wondered if anyone new of a fish center or decent garden center that accepts these types of voucher.

Andy


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

You could try a Dobbies if you have one near by:

http://www.dobbies.com/storelocator/reg ... and%20West

Not 100% sure on their aquatics selection but they do cater for aquatics at least.


----------



## aperry1958 (7 Apr 2011)

Thanks Steve there not too far away, but some good news is that i phoned this morning and spoke to the aquatics manager he told me that i should have been told that the section that i chose the plants from were semi aquatic and he apologised for this but assured me they would help me again when i popped in, so all good.


----------

